# what rating would you give uber corporate management?



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

just curious if they would be eligible for the corporate management rewards program.

after this new app shit and this new program where they give the good fares and airport rides and more fares to random lucky few who get the fewest one star jerks I'm gonna say a big fat one star and i think that is a well deserved rating considering what they had to start with and what they did with it.

cutting down the lower 2/3 when so many people need this job is despicable. there was absolutely no need for that dick move. people already had a choice to pick a 4.85 driver if they really cared to. nobody cared. 4.6 is already a ridiculously high standard.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I would drive by and cancel!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> cutting down the lower 2/3 when so many people need this job is despicable. there was absolutely no need for that dick move. people already had a choice to pick a 4.85 driver if they really cared to. nobody cared. 4.6 is already a ridiculously high standard.


what?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> just curious if they would be eligible for the corporate management rewards program.
> 
> after this new app shit and this new program where they give the good fares and airport rides and more fares to random lucky few who get the fewest one star jerks I'm gonna say a big fat one star and i think that is a well deserved rating considering what they had to start with and what they did with it.
> 
> cutting down the lower 2/3 when so many people need this job is despicable. there was absolutely no need for that dick move. people already had a choice to pick a 4.85 driver if they really cared to. nobody cared. 4.6 is already a ridiculously high standard.


Would have to break it down into sections.

Some departments are very useful.
Others are trouble.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Five stars!!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Five stars!!!!!


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Five stars for creativity.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

4 stars

They can bite my magical furry behind and deserve to be fired.. SLOWLY

Just like uber's 5 star rating method..


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Emdeplan is clearly an uber employee if not Dara himself


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

4.95 stars. They are still struggling with proftiability, otherwise great job starting the ship through rough waters.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, such a great job. A rich immigrant from Iran came over and made more money with a very high salary, overpaid execs, spends a ton on autonomous vehicles and cuts drivers pay. They still lost $1.1 B last quarter and they get a 4.95 star rating. I can lose money and build a business model that fails, where can I sign up?

The Uber brigade keeps geting easier to spot, might as well just put the logo in their profile. We hear all your BS propoganda on twitter, leave the drivers alone. It's like showing up at the hospital after you just date raped someone. Bye, Bye Uber. F Uber!


----------

